# still cant get a utility bill/proof of adress



## offer11 (Jul 22, 2011)

guys hi , I have 2 utilities bills from my land lord , 

hsbc requires only phone or water no less that 2 months old 

and other bank are more strick , also , do anyone knows which place do forieners in mexico city like to hang out , special bar or club , thank s


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

offer11 said:


> guys hi , I have 2 utilities bills from my land lord ,
> 
> hsbc requires only phone or water no less that 2 months old
> 
> and other bank are more strick , also , do anyone knows which place do forieners in mexico city like to hang out , special bar or club , thank s


Not sure what you are asking for... unless your landlord pays the utilities and won't give you the paid receipts for your use. None of my utilities are in my name and they are delivered directly to my house. Both the bank and Migracion accept the receipts as proof of my address as long as it's for your address. They don't bother looking at the name above the address. They typically want the last 2 or 3 months of receipts for their purposes.


----------



## offer11 (Jul 22, 2011)

*old bills yes*

yes they dont look an the bill owners name , that is true , however the 2 bills i have are over 3 or 4 months , i notice some home owners did not want to let me use their bill for my use , and some do not care at all . i think ,almost sure that 

for a bank opening account you need a colorfull water or tax or phone bill , somehow elecricity is not enough . bank of scotia in la joya ask me also for the contract , i am trying to find some liberal bank , so i can have a guniune out of the question abank letter for my own needs . i guess what the authorities regulates is the money/bank accounts phisical adress of accounts hollders . it make good sence for the porpuse of tax and money laundry observing .


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Ask them about a 'constancia de domicilio' that you get from your local delegado of your Municipio or township. You still need some proof for one of those but they may be more liberal and just want your 7-10 dollars


----------

